# stove won't turn on



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

It's an old Premier stove, odd to me- uses both gas and electricity but doesn't have a pilot light.  
None of the burners will go on, and neither will the oven.  
My best guess is one of the wackos that hang out on the property may have turned off the meter- individuals shutting off utilities (electricity, water, internet) has happened numerous times before. 
Would there be another explanation?

Am waiting for landlord to show up, but no guarantee he can figure it out either, so I thought I'd ask you guys.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Does the  burners ignition use a battery ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Does the  burners ignition use a battery ?


Not that I'm aware of, but I really don't know.  
I've never had any experience with this kind of stove before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

well..I know mine has a battery in the very bottom drawer under my oven, so it could be that .... or... try this...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well..I know mine has a battery in the very bottom drawer under my oven, so it could be that .... or... try this...


Well, it's not only the burners, the oven won't go on either.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> uses both gas and electricity


Is it the gas or the electric that won't go on? If electric, is it plugged in? I never heard of a stove having both, but good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, it's not only the burners, the oven won't go on either.


so I'm thinking that points to a Battery


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 8, 2022)

Separate pilot lights?

In son's new RV  there are individual ones  for each  burner. 

They should be near the  burner's  knob.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Is it the gas or the electric that won't go on? If electric, is it plugged in? I never heard of a stove having both, but good luck!


I never heard of it before, either.
The outlet is on, so at least the electricity is working.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so I'm thinking that points to a Battery


I didn't know any stoves had batteries, but it could be possible.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Separate pilot lights?
> 
> In son's new RV  there are individual ones  for each  burner.
> 
> They should be near the  burner's  knob.


There aren't any pilot lights.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

And suddenly now it's working...  no idea what was wrong with it!!!


----------



## Judycat (Jun 8, 2022)

My stove uses LP gas but also uses electricity to light the burners and the oven. Not that strange. Sounds like your electricity went off for a little while.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> And suddenly now it's working...  no idea what was wrong with it!!!


This happened a lot - I'd show up to repair a stove or frig or dryer,  pray, and it worked.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> This happened a lot - I'd show up to repair a stove or frig or dryer,  pray, and it worked.


I didn't mean it went on by itself..  landlord came in, turned it on, and it worked..  I still think it had something to do with the outside meter, because that kinda thing happens too often.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Does the  burners ignition use a battery ?


Surprised me,   but this is what I found on the tube.  re prem brand, battery ignition.... very short video.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...vhDcOCfo&t=9&usg=AOvVaw2ZdbLn7-aqfPay35qU7AGs


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't mean it went on by itself..  landlord came in, turned it on, and it worked..  I still think it had something to do with the outside meter, because that kinda thing happens too often.


Some stoves , like prem,  have slightly different way of pushing knobs, holding ten seconds,  then rotating knob again.... see if the video looks like your stove at all ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Some stoves , like prem,  have slightly different way of pushing knobs, holding ten seconds,  then rotating knob again.... see if the video looks like your stove at all ?


Yes, that's the way this one works.  But I've had it for around a year and a half, and nothing like this ever happened before.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't mean it went on by itself..  landlord came in, turned it on, and it worked..  I still think it had something to do with the outside meter, because that kinda thing happens too often.


Did the landlord show you what to do if it stops working again?

Elect+gas stoves have an electric ignition and they do occasionally stop sparking. When mine does that, I turn the knob to "lite" and hold a match to the burner. It lights right away. After that, it will work just fine (until it doesn't).


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Did the landlord show you what to do if it stops working again?
> 
> Elect+gas stoves have an electric ignition and they do occasionally stop sparking. When mine does that, I turn the knob to "lite" and hold a match to the burner. It lights right away. After that, it will work just fine (until it doesn't).


Nope, he just came in, turned it on, and laughed.  That's another reason I figured it was the meter (and even if he knew what was wrong, he wouldn't say so).  
(all kinds of squirrely things go on around here!!!)

I'll keep your suggestion in mind..  although it's been impossible to find matches in this area, they must be sold SOMEWHERE).


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> although it's been impossible to find matches in this area, they must be sold SOMEWHERE).


I once found them in the hardware/pet food aisle, near religious candles and bags of charcoal, etc.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I once found them in the hardware/pet food aisle, near religious candles and bags of charcoal, etc.


I'll keep that in mind.
Tried to get them at a convenience store, but the cashier rudely remarked "NOBODY uses MATCHES anymore!!"


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> Tried to get them at a convenience store, but the cashier rudely remarked "NOBODY uses MATCHES anymore!!"


A cheap lighter will do.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> A cheap lighter will do.


I do use lighters, but don't know if it'd be safe to light a stove with.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Nope, he just came in, turned it on, and laughed.


I once complained to our maintenance man that the freezer on my fridge wasn't working right and food was thawing out. He said "Try closing the door" and laughed. I chuckled too, until I realized he was actually serious. After a brief, heated exchange, he came and checked it out, and immediately ordered a new refrigerator.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I do use lighters, but don't know if it'd be safe to light a stove with.


I do it. Just one flick of a Bic, and it's lit. You gotta do it while the knob is set on "lite"


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I do it. Just one flick of a Bic, and it's lit. You gotta do it while the knob is set on "lite"


I'll keep that in mind..  thanks!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't know any stoves had batteries, but it could be possible.


Yours doesn't. It uses electricity.

Janice, if you've been turning the stove on by turning the knob directly to a setting - Hi or Medium, or whatever - without first stopping at "lite" or "ignite" until the flame is lit, then that could have caused the problem. When you turn the knob to lite/ignite, you should hear a rapid clicking sound. That's the electric igniter making sparks to ignite the gas. Always stop at that setting until you see a flame, and then turn the knob to the setting you want it.

Does that make sense for your stove?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yours doesn't. It uses electricity.
> 
> Janice, if you've been turning the stove on by turning the knob directly to a setting - Hi or Medium, or whatever - without first stopping at "lite" or "ignite" until the flame is lit, then that could have caused the problem. When you turn the knob to lite/ignite, you should hear a rapid clicking sound. That's the electric igniter making sparks to ignite the gas. Always stop at that setting until you see a flame, and then turn the knob to the setting you want it.
> 
> Does that make sense for your stove?


Yes, I've never had any difficulty turning it on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, I've never had any difficulty turning it on.


Ok, good. On mine, sometimes after the electricity has gone out or been interrupted, the outlet needs to reset. You can reset the flow of electricity at the outlet, but mine is behind the stove and I don't like to pull it out from the wall, so I just light both sides with a match and it's all good.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Would there be another explanation?


Be careful/ cautious if you're not sure if or when gas is coming out the burner before a pilot is on or a spark is present to ignite it. 
Some stoves I worked on years ago would allow gas out even if not sparking ,  based on the controls/design.   Then gas would build up and the gas smell would be obvious,   and if it lit it would cause a sudden and overly large flash of flame.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Be careful/ cautious if you're not sure if or when gas is coming out the burner before a pilot is on or a spark is present to ignite it.
> Some stoves I worked on years ago would allow gas out even if not sparking ,  based on the controls/design.   Then gas would build up and the gas smell would be obvious,   and if it lit it would cause a sudden and overly large flash of flame.


That's been another concern in general..  because of long-term tobacco use (smoking) I have almost no sense of smell, and when I had a gas stove I never knew anything was wrong until family or neighbors came in and alerted me to it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

I guess I should have paid attention in High School science class, I might have known some of these things.  

Did not like science, didn't learn much.  
All I did retain- and only from a joke I heard long after- was gold has the element symbol AU..  
Picture yourself standing on a NYC street corner, and yelling "AU!! GET BACK HERE WITH MY GOLD WATCH!"


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> That's been another concern in general..  because of long-term tobacco use (smoking) I have almost no sense of smell, and when I had a gas stove I never knew anything was wrong until family or neighbors came in and alerted me to it.


Remember the coal miners using canaries underground ?   If the birds passed out or died,  the miners got out fast ! 

If not a bird,  maybe an electronic gas detector ?   I'm not familiar with the quality nor availability though.

Or , maybe,  a dog ?  To alert to the gas smell -  may be no special training needed.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I guess I should have paid attention in High School science class, I might have known some of these things.
> 
> Did not like science, didn't learn much.


I did not learn from school,  but from experience working on appliances well after I was already finished with schools and more,  all by G_d's Grace in all things.   I give Him all the credit and boast in Him,  as I could easily have ended up like most others did,  not ever learning nor doing what is good and right.

Often,  it seems,  even other appliance repair persons or maintenance persons did not have a clue unless they were specifically taught by their employer.  The mistakes they made might have been on purpose - to make more money replacing something instead of doing a tiny repair (happens even more today than ever before).


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> long-term tobacco use (smoking) I have almost no sense of smell


p.s. whenever I take extra zinc,  my sense of smell and taste both improve considerably and noticeably in a short time (days at most).  
i.e. a nutritional lack is likely,  and also many otc and rx medicines cause ongoing problems doctors won't tell you. 

Myself Being Kindly Curious,  I searched for solutions online concerning loss of smell from smoking...
Amazing,  I found this (not verified per se,  but just for starters anyway) >>

"How long after quitting smoking does sense of smell return?
*48 hours* after quitting, your ability to smell and taste improves. The nerve endings damaged by smoking begin to regrow, improving your sense of smell and taste. 2 weeks to 3 months after quitting, your risk of heart attack drops.May 22, 2018"

"Search for: How long after quitting smoking does sense of smell return?
Does sense of smell come back after smoking?
Everything will smell and taste better
*Recovering a sense of smell and taste is one of the first things smokers notice after quitting smoking – often within the first couple of days*. Breath, hair and clothes also smell better.May 28, 2018"


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> It's an old Premier stove, odd to me- uses both gas and electricity but doesn't have a pilot light.
> None of the burners will go on, and neither will the oven.
> My best guess is one of the wackos that hang out on the property may have turned off the meter- individuals shutting off utilities (electricity, water, internet) has happened numerous times before.
> Would there be another explanation?
> ...


Is there electricity at all in the house?   Modern gas(or propane) stoves have an electric igniter at each burner.   If the power is completely off in the house you can still use a match to light a burner.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Be careful/ cautious if you're not sure if or when gas is coming out the burner before a pilot is on or a spark is present to ignite it.
> Some stoves I worked on years ago would allow gas out even if not sparking ,  based on the controls/design.   Then gas would build up and the gas smell would be obvious,   and if it lit it would cause a sudden and overly large flash of flame.


Janice, just don't have your hair or face within inches of the burner. Stand up straight, light the match or lighter and move it toward the burner til it flames up, then pull the match/lighter away. Nothing's going to explode, including you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Surprised me,   but this is what I found on the tube.  re prem brand, battery ignition.... very short video.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwj14duAxJ74AhUvlWoFHVNBDZ0Qg_QBegQIBxAD&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjvvhDcOCfo&t=9&usg=AOvVaw2ZdbLn7-aqfPay35qU7AGs


You see... who said I know nothing?...


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 12, 2022)

Well, last night it quit again.

The mentions of lighting burners wouldn't help, because the oven is off, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, last night it quit again.
> 
> The mentions of lighting burners wouldn't help, because the oven is off, too.


have you checked for a battery ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> have you checked for a battery ?


I tried the last time, but didn't see any.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I tried the last time, but didn't see any.


it's odd really, because to make a an ignition spark it has to come from an electric source or a battery


----------

